# Building a partition wall.



## petr_K (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi there, I am wondering when a sole plate comes between floor joists so floor boards run across it do you need to take the floor boards up and put some extra noggings or would you put the sole plate straight on the existing floor? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll assume you are doing a remodeling job and framing a new wall over a wood floor. The new wall is parallel with the floor joists and is landing somewhere in between 2 joists.
I'll also assume this new wall has no load being applied to it from above.
If all that is true, it is my opinion to nail that bottom plate directly over the wood floor. There is no advantage in removing the wood floor under the plate if you are keeping the flooring. If at some point in the future the flooring needed to be removed, there are ways to cut the floor close to the wall. No worries there.

What the heck is "noggings" anyway?:laughing:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

My grandkids watch Noggin on the teevee.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it a show about a bunch of "Block" heads ?
Or maybe a gang of "Screw" balls ? :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with Gus...just install right on top of the floor. If the top plate is near enough to ceiling joists, shim and screw.


----------



## petr_K (Jan 18, 2009)

:laughing: Sorry for my english, I'm Czech. I ment noggins, American english is using probably different word. Thanks a lot guys anyway.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate to ask but, what is noggins?


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am waiting to hear what are noggins also.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't some people catch catfish by "noggin"?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

You will want to put some blocking underneath the flooring, in between your floor joists. Its not much more work but, itmakes for a better job.


----------



## petr_K (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, here you go.








I obviously ment noggins to fix between the floor joists.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Well there is a new one to us western yanks.

Maybe they get their name because you hit your noggin on those blocks when you try to duck underneath them.:clap:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

they look like good ole solid blocking, also called fire stops, "cats" ( I dont know y that but tis a name). Agree just go under floor and put cats btween joists, anchor away. IF you have attic above then do the exact same thing there. stand your wall up and STB.
S crew T he B itch in place :}:}:}


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah..Czech it out. Noggins are blocking... Attach it to the floor and anchor to the ceiling. Welcome to the forum.

Czech ya later:thumbsup:

by the way...400mm...nice!


----------



## petr_K (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate it.I'll fix some extra blocking under the floor to make it more solid, don't wont to see it collapsing. I'm currently working in London so "noggins" is not coming from any foreign language it is the old good English, Yanks. :laughing:


----------



## doubleaction (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't think you need to worry about "noggins" as long as the wall is not load bearing.


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

BHOFM said:


> Don't some people catch catfish by "noggin"?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I believe that might be noodlin!:laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

You may have to just over look the lack of well-rounded construction knowledge, Petr_K.

It would take an older guy with experience in both wood and brick construction to be familliar with that word. We tend to specialize here in America. Wood Butchers don't know a lot about bricks, and Rock Stackers tend to know little about nailing pieces of wood together.


----------



## carpentry pheenom (Mar 7, 2009)

*wow new school*

Noggins are like velcro straps over a pair laces. with there being 5000 nail and glue holding the existing joist is there really a need . Some building codes do require "noggins" over a bearing wall which will have another floor above(depending on your state) If they werent there to begin with why add them , especially for a non bearing wall which could have a 24in o.c. spacing , after all it is only holdin sheetroock . top plate can be easily secured with const. glue to sheet rock .


----------

